# Cut and Sew Manufacturer Needed in California



## ronlv

i am looking for a cut and sew company (in usa only) preferably in los angeles, ca.

they must be able to do martial arts uniforms that have thick collars and multiple rows of stitching.

also i am looking to use hemp material.

any help would be appreciated.

thanks, ron
[email protected]


----------



## foot print

i suggest go look around in the garment district..i don't know anyone in particular but plenty of cut and sew shops in that area.


----------



## tomstar

Where is the "garment district" in LA?


----------



## The Youngin

I have a few nor cal contacts. Shoot me a call and I can get you Their info.
Jason
408-398-7254


----------



## Rodney

The Youngin said:


> I have a few nor cal contacts. Shoot me a call and I can get you Their info.
> Jason
> 408-398-7254


Please feel free to post the info here so people browsing the forums at different hours don't have to call to get the info


----------



## doskalata

Rodney said:


> Please feel free to post the info here so people browsing the forums at different hours don't have to call to get the info



Yah like me!


----------



## The Youngin

Well it depends on what you mean by cut and sew. 
We do a lot of our in house because we print so many flats. 
The actual sewing we have usually done by a company that makes handbags. They are based out of San Jose, CA.

The only issue with this company is that they have no phone, name, or email that I have ever used or heard of. It is a walk in, trade paperwork kind of situation. 

That is why I usually just handle it for my customers. The sewing company is difficult to work with, but because of that the prices are great. Over the years we have gotten accustomed to them and it runs pretty smooth.

Jason


----------



## LODclothing

Where in San Jose? Have you worked with them on garments and handbags? I'm based in the East Bay, but am from SJ originally.


----------



## Demanded

There are few people that have the capacity of stitching with multiple row. It need high quality machine plus professional skills to fulfill you demand, i present my self for this job with normal conditions.

exhibition stands


----------

